# Straight for cm's site.. Read



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Straight from their site


> There are many devices still in beta status (Pyramid, Doubleshot, Shooter, HP Touchpad, Optimus 3D, several more) that we will be promoting to release or release-candidates in the next few weeks when the code is merged to our main branch."


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

Include a link yeah?

http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

nexus14 said:


> Include a link yeah?
> 
> http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog


haha sure

http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/cyanogenmod-7-1-released 
its near the bottom


----------



## stryver (Sep 11, 2011)

they're getting out of hand with this two weeks thing! Yes I saw the movie, no its not funny anymore, stop playing with my emotions! XD


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Well it was released for several phones http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/ .
gonna flash it now to my Evo.


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

Plancy said:


> Well it was released for several phones http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/ .
> gonna flash it now to my Evo.


to be perfectly honest, I am getting very tired of getting thrown around of what is going to happen when it will and etc. I just want andriod on the tablet now... im getting sad.:androidsad:


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

TokiHacker said:


> to be perfectly honest, I am getting very tired of getting thrown around of what is going to happen when it will and etc. I just want andriod on the tablet now... im getting sad.:androidsad:


Yeah it pissess me off to when poeple are working on something for free and don't deliver what I want...  I want it now or I'll stop using it.... 
Now really how stupid does that sound...

Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

TokiHacker said:


> to be perfectly honest, I am getting very tired of getting thrown around of what is going to happen when it will and etc. I just want andriod on the tablet now... im getting sad.:androidsad:


getting?


----------



## conway125 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow I am just glad they are working on CM7 for the touchpad Hp only has only sold a little over 500,000. I sold my nook because it felt dated and think the touch pad will be one great tablet once CM7 is released .


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> Yeah it pissess me off to when poeple are working on something for free and don't deliver what I want...  I want it now or I'll stop using it....
> Now really how stupid does that sound...
> 
> Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


Don't Missunderstand, I am a developer too. I just guess that the hype from the TP Craze is not gone. That's it. Nothing against CM and I am no troll. I understand how it is. I just guess the hype has dyed.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

i am really wondering why they have not released at least a nightly yet- most of us dont care about the gyroscope, and we just want to get rid of webOS and get some android love going


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

rohan said:


> i am really wondering why they have not released at least a nightly yet- most of us dont care about the gyroscope, and we just want to get rid of webOS and get some android love going


I agree... But this is their choice and putting android on a non-android device is different that releasing a nightly that is for a device that is made for android


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> Yeah it pissess me off to when poeple are working on something for free and don't deliver what I want...  I want it now or I'll stop using it....
> Now really how stupid does that sound...
> 
> Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


trolololololol xDD


----------



## BamBam (Oct 8, 2011)

rohan said:


> i am really wondering why they have not released at least a nightly yet- most of us dont care about the gyroscope, and we just want to get rid of webOS and get some android love going


I was thinking this earlier.

I mean, it doesn't seem like there is anything all that important broken, and it would shut everyone up (and make everyone happier).


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

BamBam said:


> I was thinking this earlier.
> 
> I mean, it doesn't seem like there is anything all that important broken, and it would shut everyone up (and make everyone happier).


I Don't think they have a simple installer yet, becasue not everyone has the 20 min attention span, and since cm is aiming for perfection, that want to make sure it install and acts as such, i think


----------



## SharkUW (Aug 26, 2011)

BamBam said:


> I was thinking this earlier.
> 
> I mean, it doesn't seem like there is anything all that important broken, and it would shut everyone up (and make everyone happier).


I see issue 36 as a problem until it can be confirmed fixed. Not only is crashing bad, but bringing the battery to too low of a voltage can cause physical damage. Issue 51 is indicative of an unknown underlying issue with something either needing or wasting power and well worth addressing.


----------



## andrewc513 (Jul 31, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I Don't think they have a simple installer yet, becasue not everyone has the 20 min attention span, and since cm is aiming for perfection, that want to make sure it install and acts as such, i think


On this note, is dual-boot required? Because honestly, as much as WebOS is nice and all, I'll have no desire to use it anymore once semi-stable rom/recovery/kernels are established.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

andrewc513 said:


> On this note, is dual-boot required? Because honestly, as much as WebOS is nice and all, I'll have no desire to use it anymore once semi-stable rom/recovery/kernels are established.


The option is nice, but the installer would probably format the system, inject a new kernel, etc... or in dual boot, it would partition the system then format a partition, we should have the option when its released!


----------



## BamBam (Oct 8, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I Don't think they have a simple installer yet, becasue not everyone has the 20 min attention span, and since cm is aiming for perfection, that want to make sure it install and acts as such, i think


Isn't that what they were showing off in their last video?



SharkUW said:


> I see issue 36 as a problem until it can be confirmed fixed. Not only is crashing bad, but bringing the battery to too low of a voltage can cause physical damage. Issue 51 is indicative of an unknown underlying issue with something either needing or wasting power and well worth addressing.


Ah yes, I guess that would be a pretty big problem, especially the pshyical damage it could cause to the battery (as you said).

I guess some of us are just getting a bit impatitent. I'm glad they put all the issues in the first post though. It just shows us how close we are (11 issues, and only 2 are High Priority).


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

BamBam said:


> Isn't that what they were showing off in their last video?


Well yeah, but a 1-4 click method would probably be easier, a lot of the touchpad buyers (and by a lot i mean a lot, its attracted THOUSANDS (from what i know) of new users to the forums... [newbs] that would benefit from a 5 click method / .exe , .bat , .sh , dmg, type deal, i hope that makes sense i'm not sure if it does cuz i'm hecka sleepy xDD


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

Well to be honest i think that is the true main issue that would prevent form atleast a Beta (real nice one at that) to be released. But have to remember who are the bosses in this situation.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

TokiHacker said:


> Well to be honest i think that is the true main issue that would prevent form atleast a Beta (real nice one at that) to be released. But have to remember who are the bosses in this situation.


Don't get me wrong, i hate waiting, but i'm down, because they're gonna work out most of the bugs and make it really nice and the install process really simple etc...


----------



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

rohan said:


> i am really wondering why they have not released at least a nightly yet- most of us dont care about the gyroscope, and we just want to get rid of webOS and get some android love going


Dont worry, this won't be like Duke Nukem Forever.

Just be patient and it will eventually be released.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

TokiHacker said:


> to be perfectly honest, I am getting very tired of getting thrown around of what is going to happen when it will and etc. I just want andriod on the tablet now... im getting sad.:androidsad:


Thrown around? If you listen to what other people say in the forums or IRC about when CM7 for the TouchPad is going to be released then its your fault. I have not "thrown you around."

Just because you see the bug tracker doesn't mean you know every in and out of every issue we have with the port. I try my best to keep things open and updated but I don't always post every single regression that pops up when we fix a problem.
Every time I see posts like some in this thread, a part of me just wants to arbitrarily delay any release we might have planned.
I don't need people to worship me but be thankful we'll release at all.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> Thrown around? If you listen to what other people say in the forums or IRC about when CM7 for the TouchPad is going to be released then its your fault. I have not "thrown you around."
> 
> Just because you see the bug tracker doesn't mean you know every in and out of every issue we have with the port. I try my best to keep things open and updated but I don't always post every single regression that pops up when we fix a problem.
> Every time I see posts like some in this thread, a part of me just wants to arbitrarily delay any release we might have planned.
> I don't need people to worship me but be thankful we'll release at all.


the closest thing ive seen to an ETA was on cm's site saying "in the next few weeks", and that was what? Yesterday?


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> Thrown around? If you listen to what other people say in the forums or IRC about when CM7 for the TouchPad is going to be released then its your fault. I have not "thrown you around."
> 
> Just because you see the bug tracker doesn't mean you know every in and out of every issue we have with the port. I try my best to keep things open and updated but I don't always post every single regression that pops up when we fix a problem.
> Every time I see posts like some in this thread, a part of me just wants to arbitrarily delay any release we might have planned.
> I don't need people to worship me but be thankful we'll release at all.


dalingrin, I for one would not begrudge you talking a few days (or more if needed) time-out from the CM Touchpad port to get some much deserved R&R. People need to get some perspective here, a few extra days or weeks longer is not going to kill us, but the continued complaining here is obviously not healthy for you.


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

There will always be those that look a gift horse in the mouth and then curse you for not putting a bow in it's hair, you just can't do right by some people.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

calris said:


> dalingrin, I for one would not begrudge you talking a few days (or more if needed) time-out from the CM Touchpad port to get some much deserved R&R. People need to get some perspective here, a few extra days or weeks longer is not going to kill us, but the continued complaining here is obviously not healthy for you.


Haha thanks, I am okay. I don't think people complaining will endanger my health =P


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Why is it that some morons do not understand the meaning of Free Products.
You do* not* have the right to demand Cyanogen Mod of ANYTHING.
They are doing this for their own reasons and even if you donate, it does *not* give you the right to demand anything.

Cyanogen Mod products are a privilege given to you and if they decided to do so, they can stop development of CM completely at their own discretion and you have *no* right whatsoever to demand anything from them.

No one gives a shit if you're sad that android is not out for the TP yet. You bought the TP under an assumption that someone will port it. There is NO guarantee. The fact that CM picked it up and worked on it is a damn good thing and those of you that ***** and moan and complain about how they haven't released it yet should S T F U.
You have *no right* to demand *anything* from Cyanogen Mod and they do not owe you anything.

If you don't understand these basic things, then go back in your damn basement and ***** at your mom for a faster internet connection. I'm freaking annoyed with these self entitled fruitcakes that act as if CM is a right that they are entitled to. Please go screw yourself with a rusty spiked bat the next time you think you have the right to *****/moan/complain/cry about why android is not out for the TP yet.


----------



## thejij (Aug 24, 2011)

mputtr well said ... well said.


----------

